# tolle lege Geneva Bible Rocks



## VilnaGaon (Jan 6, 2009)

I have been using the Geneva Bible published by Tolle Lege Press for more than a year now. In my humble opinion the Geneva bible is the best study bible for those who love God's Truth. Reading the Prophets used to be a chore for me. I didn't understand the context and the meanings without constantly referring to commentaries. I tried the Artscroll Tanakh which is a Jewish Study Bible and while it is good on the historical context of the Prophets, I was missing out on the Christological meanings and types which are in almost every chapter of the Prophets. The Geneva Bible solved all that!!!! Studying the Prophets has become a joy and a real pleasure.


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 6, 2009)

We use the facsimile as our family bible:

The Complete 1599 Geneva Bible

Scroll down to see the "Geneva Bible with Rembrandt leather cover"

We read through the whole bible as a family using it, and also use it as a family register. We thoroughly enjoyed it! The only book that we skipped notes on was Revelation as it was getting way too tedious.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## TheFleshProfitethNothing (Jan 6, 2009)

Love my 1599 Geneva Bible Personally I think everyone should own one.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 6, 2009)

I wanted to get one of the facsimiles until I downloaded a PDF of one page. I found it historically beautiful, but difficult on my eyes. There is an on-line version I have read occasionally. Is there is a modern printed version with all of the original notes & text available or in progress?


----------



## Grymir (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got one too and I love it!!


----------



## Christusregnat (Jan 6, 2009)

Rich Koster said:


> I wanted to get one of the facsimiles until I downloaded a PDF of one page. I found it historically beautiful, but difficult on my eyes. There is an on-line version I have read occasionally. Is there is a modern printed version with all of the original notes & text available or in progress?



Rich,

The Tolle Lege is an updated version; I have the facs version. Tolle Lege is in modern font, and is (in that way) like any other Bible.

Cheers,

Adam


----------



## Neogillist (Jan 6, 2009)

I first got a Reformation Study Bible (formerly the Geneva Study Bible) edited by R.C. Sproul. Then I was coveting a the 1599 Geneva Bible so I purchased one. Guess what? I totally stopped reading the Reformation Study Bible and now I always use the 1599 Geneva in church. I like the English better than the KJV, since it is generally more readable. I also find certain passages to be better translatted.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jan 6, 2009)

Christusregnat said:


> Rich Koster said:
> 
> 
> > I wanted to get one of the facsimiles until I downloaded a PDF of one page. I found it historically beautiful, but difficult on my eyes. There is an on-line version I have read occasionally. Is there is a modern printed version with all of the original notes & text available or in progress?
> ...



The Tolle lege version has all the original notes and text in modern spelling but it omits(???) the brief introductions to the OT books, the maps and charts in the facsimile and the cross-references to the apocryphal books. But the tolle lege edition is in larger print and easy on the eyes especially if you get the Geneva Family edition. My advice to all is Buy it while it is still in print.


----------



## GTMOPC (Jan 6, 2009)

the Tolle Lege Geneva Bible is certainly a treasure. Though I have recently fallen in love with the ESV my Geneva still holds center display on my bookcase. Another great tool for using the Geneva and its notes is accessing them through e-Sword. Both parts are available form the e-sword website I think.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Jan 6, 2009)

Neogillist said:


> I first got a Reformation Study Bible (formerly the Geneva Study Bible) edited by R.C. Sproul. Then I was coveting a the 1599 Geneva Bible so I purchased one. Guess what? I totally stopped reading the Reformation Study Bible and now I always use the 1599 Geneva in church. I like the English better than the KJV, since it is generally more readable. I also find certain passages to be better translatted.



I also find the Geneva more readable than the KJV. I find the language more direct.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks to all for your info........shopping time!!!


----------



## LawrenceU (Jan 6, 2009)

I find the 1599 a far superior translation to the KJV. No wonder they banned it.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 6, 2009)

We currently own 11 copies of the revised 1599. Beat that.


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 7, 2009)

kvanlaan said:


> We currently own 11 copies of the revised 1599. Beat that.



What for . . . paperweights? Why do you need multiple copies of the same book??? Oh, never mind. I forgot that you had something like 101 children!

I have the Tolle Lege Calvin Legacy edition and think it is GREAT! BTW, most of the arguments for the KJV work just as well for the Geneva.


----------



## Grymir (Jan 7, 2009)

Not to mention Beza's name on the coverplate for the New Testament!!!


----------



## Zeno333 (Jan 7, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> I have been using the Geneva Bible published by Tolle Lege Press for more than a year now. In my humble opinion the Geneva bible is the best study bible for those who love God's Truth. Reading the Prophets used to be a chore for me. I didn't understand the context and the meanings without constantly referring to commentaries. I tried the Artscroll Tanakh which is a Jewish Study Bible and while it is good on the historical context of the Prophets, I was missing out on the Christological meanings and types which are in almost every chapter of the Prophets. The Geneva Bible solved all that!!!! Studying the Prophets has become a joy and a real pleasure.



There are probably some online free versions of it for the PC.

I know that for the Macintosh MacSword program has it available. If there's a Mac version, surely there is also a free PC version out there also.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jan 7, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> I have been using the Geneva Bible published by Tolle Lege Press for more than a year now. In my humble opinion the Geneva bible is the best study bible for those who love God's Truth. Reading the Prophets used to be a chore for me. I didn't understand the context and the meanings without constantly referring to commentaries. I tried the Artscroll Tanakh which is a Jewish Study Bible and while it is good on the historical context of the Prophets, I was missing out on the Christological meanings and types which are in almost every chapter of the Prophets. The Geneva Bible solved all that!!!! Studying the Prophets has become a joy and a real pleasure.




1,000,000,000,000%  

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 06:20:51 EST-----

Best Thread Ever!!!


----------



## he beholds (Jan 18, 2009)

I just bought 1599 Geneva Family Bible (Genuine Burgundy Leather) - BUY 1 GET 1 FREE!$69.99 (so $35 each) 
I am going to give one to my in-laws for mother's/father's day or something, and one is "for my husband."
Here's the link. This isn't the Calvin anniversary edition, but they have that, too.

-----Added 1/7/2009 at 09:35:05 EST-----



VilnaGaon said:


> Christusregnat said:
> 
> 
> > Rich Koster said:
> ...



SOLD.
You should be in marketing.

-----Added 1/18/2009 at 07:59:56 EST-----

I received my copy sometime last week and I LOVE it. Already.
It's huge, because it's a family Bible, so it's not for bedside reading or pew reading, but it's great for after dinner reading at the kitchen table with the family.
Mine is (unbeknownst to me when ordering it, but that's OK) a 400th Anniversary of America edition, and one of the introductions has a nice bit of info on the Geneva Bible's influence on the Jamestown and Plymouth colonies. The introductions in general are very informative about life before the Geneva Bible, and the subsequent need for the Geneva Bible, where it was actually illegal for citizens in England to read/print/have an English Bible! I guess this law carried over to America when we were still under British rule. 
The intro makes a case for America's well-being, justice, and liberty, being a direct response to the mass availability of Bibles for individuals and families. I had never thought that America was one of the first places where the Bible was available in the vulgar language, and of course the impact of that!


----------



## Hippo (Jan 18, 2009)

he beholds said:


> I just bought 1599 Geneva Family Bible (Genuine Burgundy Leather) - BUY 1 GET 1 FREE!$69.99 (so $35 each)
> I am going to give one to my in-laws for mother's/father's day or something, and one is "for my husband."
> Here's the link. This isn't the Calvin anniversary edition, but they have that, too.
> 
> -----Added 1/7/2009 at 09:35:05 EST-----



Shipping to the UK is a stomach churning $140.


----------



## ekklesia (Jan 18, 2009)

*Just got mine.*

My church family Got me one to help with my studies. They all went in on it and signed it including my pastor which made it extra special. 

Love it!

Joshua


----------



## he beholds (Jan 18, 2009)

Hippo said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > I just bought 1599 Geneva Family Bible (Genuine Burgundy Leather) - BUY 1 GET 1 FREE!$69.99 (so $35 each)
> ...



What about if you spend over $100? It was free shipping here, that way. 
Is it always that expensive to ship to the UK? Could you send it to someone to send it to you for less?


----------



## Hippo (Jan 18, 2009)

The free shipping offer is restricted to the USA.

Shipping to the UK usually costs around 30%, now that the $ has strengthend I do not buy much from the USA.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 18, 2009)

Hippo said:


> The free shipping offer is restricted to the USA.
> 
> Shipping to the UK usually costs around 30%, now that the $ has strengthend I do not buy much from the USA.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 18, 2009)

Shipping to Canada was also quite high - a shame, really. And duties were ridiculous.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 18, 2009)

I got mine in the mail 3 days ago. Shofar shogood. I also like the digital version. I put it on my Mac. Makes looking things up quite easy through the pdf search function.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 18, 2009)

Right on!

This Bible is precious! I have both the Toll Lege genuine leather black and the L.L Brown facs Hardcover,both are practical and priceless.I love the KJV,yet i also found the 1599 Geneva to be a better translation for me personally

Boy that L.L Brown leather edition does look beautiful though! alot of money though even though it is magnificent our budget wont allow it

For me there is also a regional/sentimental place in my heart for me as we live near Plymouth Mass. where the Pilgrims landed and all the powerful history of God using it in the establishment of this area and our country,very sweet dreams and wondering as I read it what the Pilgrims were experiencing,

I cant recommend the Toll Lege edition heartily enough esp if you are a KJV/ESV guy like me it's a real nice fit for me (The ESV Study Bible is astonishingly wonderful too!)

It's nice to be here and hear other folks that feel the same as me,I love you guys!

Grace and Peace to you


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 18, 2009)

> > We currently own 11 copies of the revised 1599. Beat that.
> 
> 
> 
> What for . . . paperweights? Why do you need multiple copies of the same book??? Oh, never mind. I forgot that you had something like 101 children!



107 for those who are counting; I expected you to know that, brother! We plan to raffle them off and the lucky 11 will get them. The runner-ups all get a bowl of oatmeal.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jan 20, 2009)

Jessica said: "I just bought 1599 Geneva Family Bible (Genuine Burgundy Leather) - BUY 1 GET 1 FREE!$69.99 (so $35 each) 
I am going to give one to my in-laws for mother's/father's day or something, and one is "for my husband."
Here's the link. This isn't the Calvin anniversary edition, but they have that, too."



Jessica, how is the quality of that leather? That sounds like a great deal. I'm not sure if I want the family edition or the regular edition, though.


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 20, 2009)

I have seen one of the TL Geneva Bible...it is very nice. Is there a reason why the TL Geneva does not have Gold edges? It seems like it should based on the price?


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 20, 2009)

The one I purchased does.


----------



## he beholds (Jan 20, 2009)

Grace Alone said:


> Jessica said: "I just bought 1599 Geneva Family Bible (Genuine Burgundy Leather) - BUY 1 GET 1 FREE!$69.99 (so $35 each)
> I am going to give one to my in-laws for mother's/father's day or something, and one is "for my husband."
> Here's the link. This isn't the Calvin anniversary edition, but they have that, too."
> 
> ...



OK, well, the leather seems nice enough(?) BUT it is sort of a hardback book with leather covering the hard backed-ness. I'm not sure if that is clear or if that is normal for "family Bibles," since they're a bit bigger. The cover is completely un-bendable, if that makes any more sense. 
And the inside of the cover is covered in a burnt orange wallpaper/table cloth-like material. The pages DO have gold edges. 

The front of the Bible is embossed (right word? engraved?) with gold lettering and it is very pretty. Remember, though, that mine came as "America's Four Hundreth Anniversary Edition" and that is printed on the front. I feel a little silly giving it as a gift, since it is now America's 402nd birthday. But my husband said he thinks his parents will still like it, and it does seem to have a purpose, as the intro does speak of America, instead of looking like I bought last year's dated Christmas decorations on clearance.

I took some pictures of it, so you can see what I'm talking about.

Shalom, jessi


----------



## matthew11v25 (Jan 20, 2009)

cool thanks...must have been seeing things


----------



## Igor (Jan 21, 2009)

I have already been thinking of getting one for myself... Does anybode know if there are more or less compact or personal size editions? I love small Bibles.


----------



## Grace Alone (Jan 22, 2009)

he beholds said:


> Grace Alone said:
> 
> 
> > Jessica said: "I just bought 1599 Geneva Family Bible (Genuine Burgundy Leather) - BUY 1 GET 1 FREE!$69.99 (so $35 each)
> ...



Thanks, Jessi!! This is a big help!


----------



## GD (Jan 29, 2009)

*Just a thought...*

I'm a huge fan of printed books, and the folks at Tolle Lege are providing a real service by re-publishing the GB. Having said that, one can go to e-Sword - the Sword of the LORD with an electronic edge and download the Geneva, KJV, RV, ESV, etc. Bibles coupled with the Geneva Bible notes entirely free. 

...And if you're willing to spend a little, you can even purchase _The Message _to go with the Reformer's notes instead! (Just kidding!)


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jan 29, 2009)

Just know that the e-Sword Geneva edition contains places where Baptist editors expurgated notes that went against their "grain" (if you catch my drift...). But they don't tell you in that E-dition.

A hardcover facsimile, from the 1980s or so, is the Baptist re-edited edition, from which the e-Sword version comes, near as I can tell. But at least in the print version it is clear/apparent when they did so (for example 1Cor.7:14). The 1599 reprint/refont edition (TolleLege) is *not *edited. 

*********

Does anyone know if, say, on TolleLege website they have an "errata" page for their first few print runs? They retained numerous "original" errors on purpose; I have no problem with that. They were clear on their intention to "reproduce" the original, even with errors.

However they also introduced several new printers gaffes in the printing that I own. Perhaps someone can post that link in this thread.


----------



## coramdeo (Jan 29, 2009)

I have one and love it also. I find he perspective in the note a great help.


----------



## GD (Jan 29, 2009)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Just know that the e-Sword Geneva edition contains places where Baptist editors expurgated notes that went against their "grain" (if you catch my drift...). But they don't tell you in that E-dition.



I don't know where the button is to "thank you for this post", but thanks indeed! I am shocked and disappointed that they would do such a thing.


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Jan 29, 2009)

From Massachusetts

Hi David The Thank you button will appear after your 15th post,It's nice to be here on the board with you

Blessings to you


----------



## GD (Jan 29, 2009)

Jesus is my friend said:


> From Massachusetts
> 
> Hi David The Thank you button will appear after your 15th post,It's nice to be here on the board with you
> 
> Blessings to you




Thanks for the kind welcome! (aha! another post!)


----------



## Grymir (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Contra Mundum,

Here's the link you're looking for -

1599 Geneva Bible


----------



## GD (Feb 7, 2009)

Contra_Mundum said:


> But at least in the print version it is clear/apparent when they did so (for example 1Cor.7:14). The 1599 reprint/refont edition (TolleLege) is *not *edited.



Contra Mundum,

I like the screen name by the way, I'm a big Athanasius fan. The more I have thought about it, the more this editing issue troubles me.  Regarding the changes you mentioned, were these ones you had come across yourself, or is there a source somewhere that has collated all the theological redactions? Thanks!

DG

-----Added 2/7/2009 at 03:57:05 EST-----

Oh, and Grymir, thanks for the errata list. Very nice. DG


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have bought 2 1599 Geneva bibles now and given one to a reformed family in my area. I plan on getting several more with our income tax return so every one in my house will have one!

Here is my 1599 Geneva bible facebook group! 1599 Geneva Bible | Facebook


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Feb 9, 2009)

*Binding Problems*

Hey.. I have a question that seems to be appropriate on this thread.

Has any one had any *Binding Problems* with their Tolle Lege Press 1599 Geneva Bibles?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 9, 2009)

Yes. Before I start let me state that I love the work that Tolle Lege has done, but their binding stinks. The first copy that I had: The inner leaf began to become unglued after about three months of use. I called them. The replaced it for not charge. The same thing happened with the replacement. I called again. They replaced it. The Bible I was sent was so off center in the leather that the front edge of the paper is even with the edge of the leather and the rear of the paper has about a 1/2 inch extension. I called them and they are sending another replacement. If this one has issues I will probably just send it to Nortons and have it bound properly.


----------



## Ivan (Feb 9, 2009)

And this is what has cause me not to buy one yet.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Feb 9, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> Yes. Before I start let me state that I love the work that Tolle Lege has done, but their binding stinks. The first copy that I had: The inner leaf began to become unglued after about three months of use. I called them. The replaced it for not charge. The same thing happened with the replacement. I called again. They replaced it. The Bible I was sent was so off center in the leather that the front edge of the paper is even with the edge of the leather and the rear of the paper has about a 1/2 inch extension. I called them and they are sending another replacement. If this one has issues I will probably just send it to Nortons and have it bound properly.


 
Which part of the book is the "inner leaf"?


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 9, 2009)

It is the part of the binding that is glued to the inside of the exterior binding. I think it is also called the 'paste down'.


----------



## Iakobos_1071 (Feb 9, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> It is the part of the binding that is glued to the inside of the exterior binding. I think it is also called the 'paste down'.



Mine was dropped and that part you are talking about came unglued pretty quick.. I was thinking about getting it professionally bound some where locally. With some soft expensive leather! Make it look vintage style.

The spine on mine has a crease in it and wore off the gold leafing also


----------



## Witsius (Feb 9, 2009)

I thought I would try the Geneva, seeing it was from the same text group as the KJV.

Consider, I have read the KJV all my life (though only 8 times cover-to-cover).
My last KJV was the Defender's Study Bible: Amazon.com: KJV - Defender's Study Bible by Dr. Henry Morris, Ph.D.: Thomas Nelson: Books
Its notes were, with a few exceptions, helpful.

I was very disappointed with the Tolle Legge 1599 Geneva.
The notes were often juvenile (elementary).
The prose is similar but different enough from the KJV to be a slight hinderance.


I will go back to the KJV after I have finished reading the Geneva through.
(I hope it gets better!)


----------



## JM (Feb 9, 2009)

Contra_Mundum said:


> Just know that the e-Sword Geneva edition contains places where Baptist editors expurgated notes that went against their "grain" (if you catch my drift...). But they don't tell you in that E-dition.




Baptists tend to be helpful folks.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 10, 2009)

Hi y'all. I too had the binding/inner leaf problem. But I just applied some glue and I'm good to go! I got mine as a gift from my wife, and I wasn't about to return it.

-----Added 2/10/2009 at 12:50:06 EST-----

I love the Geneva. It's a piece of history.


----------



## Grace Alone (Feb 11, 2009)

I wonder if the book block is sewn as opposed to glued? If sewn, it would be a great candidate for rebinding.

For everything you ever wanted to know about rebinding a Bible, do to the Bible Design Blog:

Bible Design and Binding

(Beware: the site may cause you to covet fine quality Bibles!)


----------



## LawrenceU (Feb 11, 2009)

Yes, the book block is sewn. That is why mine is now off to be rebound. I'm done with the cheap binding. There are a few interior issues such as page alignment, but I'm fine with that.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 11, 2009)

From looking at the version on e-Sword years ago, I thought the Geneva wasn't hard to follow once you figured out the spelling. It's in a more direct style than the KJV, which is more Latinate and maybe more literary. My understanding is that the Geneva was more like Tyndale's version in that regard.


----------



## Grymir (Feb 11, 2009)

Pilgrim said:


> From looking at the version on e-Sword years ago, I thought the Geneva wasn't hard to follow once you figured out the spelling. It's in a more direct style than the KJV, which is more Latinate and maybe more literary. My understanding is that the Geneva was more like Tyndale's version in that regard.



Oh yes, you are right. As a real KJV lover, I find your analysis right on the money. I have the Tolle Lege bible and use it as a second bible to consult. It is written in a more 'down to earth' in the language of the day. It's a great link in the history of KJV, and it's not just a literary masterpiece, but a work of art. It's influence in the KJV translation is obvious.


----------

